# Gonna Try Making Tamales for the Very First Time…



## smoothseas (Apr 1, 2009)

I’m gonna try making tamales for the very first time ever. I’ve already resolved myself to this being an all day project. But, any tips, hints, suggestions…? 

Want to use a bottom round roast that’s in the freezer.

How long doYOU soak your corn husks.

Any special seasonings in the masa?

tia


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 1, 2009)

I have used chili powder (my own) and ground cumin in the masa. But it's really not necessary if you have a spicy filling. The contrast can be nice.  Try not to overfill the husks with the masa. I never timed the soak. I just put them in water first, before I get started, then by the time i need them they are ready. I take it you have found a recipe? You can tie the husks with kitchen string, or strips of husk (that's what I do).
Have fun!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2009)

smoothseas said:


> I’m gonna try making tamales for the very first time ever. I’ve already resolved myself to this being an all day project. But, any tips, hints, suggestions…?
> 
> Want to use a bottom round roast that’s in the freezer.
> 
> ...


No tips just  way to go. I am in the process of convincing my girls to form an assembly line and we can try making them as well. Let us know how they turn out and good luck hope all goes well.
kadesma


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 1, 2009)

kadesma said:


> No tips just way to go. I am in the process of convincing my girls to form an assembly line and we can try making them as well. Let us know how they turn out and good luck hope all goes well.
> kadesma


 

Assembly line?

Good Gawd!  Me thinks that's the missing ingredient right there.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 1, 2009)

It certainly helps, but if you have everything ready, a nice size table or countertop, you can do it! Or invite someone over to help and share the tamales when done, maybe someone that could really use them... maybe a starving college student. They are great microwave foods (just make sure the internal temp comes up to the right degree) as they already have a wrapper. They are great for breakfast with an egg on top!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2009)

smoothseas said:


> Assembly line?
> 
> Good Gawd!  Me thinks that's the missing ingredient right there.


Yes, from what I understand it  makes it easier and not so time consuming for just one person. Wish I could come help you, but you will do a wonderful job on your own.
kadesma


----------



## Asmodean (Apr 1, 2009)

My family doesn't do an assembly line, but we all come in and help


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2009)

Asmodean said:


> My family doesn't do an assembly line, but we all come in and help


That makes it fun and enjoyable. Way to go
kadesma


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 1, 2009)

We make tamales for Thanksgiving every year and DH (and whoever else is visiting) always helps. It's fun to do together. Soak your corn husks at least two hours, and then tear narrow strips from the edges to tie the tamales. Wyogal is right about the masa - try to spread it very thin. Here is a good site that has lots of recipes and tips for making tamales. Have fun, and let us know how they turn out!

All About Tamales - - FabulousFoods.com


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 1, 2009)

Bottom round’s defrosting as I type. When it’s about mid-thawed, I’ll cube.

Tomorrow I intend to brown it off, then slow cook it.

I’m targeting Friday as ‘assembly’ day. I’ve even bought some *shudders* lard for the masa mixture. Rationalizing with myself that I wanna be authentic here.

Told husband he’s GOING TO help, but he’s balking. If he doesn’t, he won’t get any tamales.

Thanks all for the advice and encouragement…


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 1, 2009)

Lard has a bad rep, but is actually healthier than we have been lead to believe:
Lard: The Other Good Fat?

Remember that the tamales don't have to look perfect to taste yummy. Some of the tamales DH makes look pretty peculiar, but I don't want to ever discourage his participation, and they always taste great no matter what.


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 1, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Lard has a bad rep, but is actually healthier than we have been lead to believe:
> Lard: The Other Good Fat?


 



OMG - clicked on that linkie. I’ve already printed it out and taped it to the fridge. Love the taste that lard imparts. Now, I can use it with impunity.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 1, 2009)

If you can do as much prep work the night before.
Season the meat, shredded beef is much easier to work with then cubed
If necessary separate the corn husks before you start that assembly line.Some brands don't do that for you.You get this big bag of corn husk lumps.

I usually make the mesa the night before then refrigerate it.Take it out in the morning.
The morning of all I need to do is prepare the husks.I boil mine for about 30 minutes in a large roasting pan,keeping them submerged in the water.
When I need them I take out a dozen at a time,drain,completely dry them,then assemble.
Try to have the corn husk ties ready.It's a pain looking for one when your hand is full.They also need to be kept pliable.

Bring everything to the table.I start the line with  Corn husks,Mesa,meats,ties,set the finished ones upright on a platter or have ziplock bags ready.

They can be steamed or nuked.To tell when they are done,pull back a corner of the husk.If the Mesa sticks it's not done.Depending on the size of the Tamale,(I make large ones) it will take about 30 minutes or so to fully cook.

Here's my own take on chili sauce.I add it to Beef,Chicken or Pork Tamales.It's a mild sauce.

Preheat oven @300 degrees

1 large bag of chili peppers,remove "stems and seeds that we don't neeeed".   
 Cut into large strips and then spread them onto a cookie sheet.Bake for 2 to 3 minutes.They burn very easily.

Remove them from the cookie to a bowl of cold water.Keep the water handy.
Add the chili's to a blender
Add 2 cups of the water that your chili's were cooling in.
1 1/2 teaspoons of ground cumin
2 teaspoons of crushed red peppers
1/2 teaspoon of black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons of salt
4 garlic cloves leave whole
Blend it all together until it's smooth.

In a medium sauce pan.
Add 1 tablespoon of olive oil  to 2 teaspoons of flour.Whisk them together on medium heat,just until it starts to thicken up and brown just a bit.Remove it from the stove.
Add your chili sauce to the oil and flour.
Stir until it's well blended.Bring it back to the stove.On medium heat bring it to a low simmer.Add more of the water that you had the chili's soaking in,if the sauce is too thick.
And that's that.I just add enough of the sauce to the meat,to hold it together.

Good luck.

Munky.

Idon'tthinkIneedanymorecoffee


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 1, 2009)

I always steam mine...nuking them might risk uneven cooking, maybe? I have a humongous tamale steamer I bought here at the local market and I steam them for about two hours.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> If you can do as much prep work the night before.
> Season the meat, shredded beef is much easier to work with then cubed
> If necessary separate the corn husks before you start that assembly line.Some brands don't do that for you.You get this big bag of corn husk lumps.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great directions...I've never done this and my girls will be helping me. This will give us a base to start.
kadesma


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, yesterday was D-day. Made the tamales. Took a dozen or so to get the hang of rolling ‘em and while they didn’t turn out all that pretty, they sure do taste good. My initial plans for an impromptu steamer didn’t pan out, so we steamed ‘em in the rice cooker. That worked, just had to do it in smaller batches.

As for the meat filling being a little too ‘spicy,’ - I liked it and HE liked it. HE said, “if they’re too hot for them, it’s just more for us.”

Ran out of both filling and corn husks before running out of masa. Going to try freezing it. If you can freeze cookie dough, why not masa? All it is, is corn meal, lard and stock, right?

Anyway, thanks everyone for all the thoughts and input. Here, have a cyber tamale. Some homemade pico de gallo to top it?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 7, 2009)

SS, I always end up with more masa than I can use, and it freezes very well.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 7, 2009)

I learned to make tamales from Guy Fieri's show and we love the way he does it.  I use my sister in laws filling and his instructions and they come out great every time.  I steam mine, I would never nuke them the first time I cook them.  I do nuke them to reheat them but wrapping them in a wet paper towel.  It keeps them moist.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 7, 2009)

Given the amount of work it takes to make tamales, I am amazed that there are so many dedicated people out there who make them and enjoy them. Bravo to you all!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 7, 2009)

I only make them once a year on Winter Solstice which is what makes them special for me.  They are a great deal of work, but we love them.


----------

